# 12 yr old nephew 1st kill :)



## Wallijig (Apr 21, 2012)

This yr. is my nephews first yr. able to get a lic. 
His first day out his dad called this tom in 5 yrds from him. He shot it with 20 gau. dropping it like rock!
Picture of him and his 5 yr old brother who was right beside them when he dropped it. Now he is wondering when he can shoot his. Told him he has to wait til yr he turns 13 yrs old. he does not think that's to fair. LOL


----------



## catmansteve (Apr 21, 2012)

Congratulations! I remember my first bird, same scenario, 11 or 12, dad called it in. Glad to see the tradition continues


----------



## Jim (Apr 21, 2012)

So very cool! =D>


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 22, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## lswoody (Apr 26, 2012)

Congrats!!!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 27, 2012)

=D> awesome =D>


----------

